# Critter Keeper Lighting?



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

So Maxwell is in a 3 gallon critter keeper with heater and everything. My only problem is he has no light. So I put him in the kitchen so he is somewhat lit up but I never really get to see him.
I want to get him some type of lighting so he can go in the living room.
Any suggestions on what I can use? Perferably something that cannot melt the lid and is not blinding or requires alot of electricty. 
Here is the tank:


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe a lamp with a 6500k fluorescent bulb? 

Other than that I have no clue. :/


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Go to home depot & find a small LED light that can be sat on top of the lid on the clear flap.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My mom has a little fish tank hood that does not fit any of the tanks we own. I think it was for a tall 2 gallon. It has a fluorescent bulb I think.
Would that work?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Lamp, LED light, mild sunlight, hooded light, etc all work  

The only problem with the hood is that if it doesn't fit just right you shouldn't use it. It's a serious hazard when not properly fitted.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well if I use the hood it would just sit on top of the critter keeper lid.
I do not want to risk it dropping in of course.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

My point is that depending on the bulb it CAN melt the lid or will heat the water up... My 2.5's lighting gets hot, and heats up their water FAST. I'll have to switch out their bulbs to something more appropriate. (Flourescent, low heat, 6500k spectrum with some color.)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You could use a small, stylish lamp.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> You could use a small, stylish lamp.


That's my suggestion.. can choose an appropriate bulb, is fixated elsewhere, won't produce excessive heat to the tank, can be placed far enough away so it isn't hazardous.. etc,etc.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I will look into the lamp idea. 
I tried a lamp once before a while ago and it was really bright and made algea grow everywhere. lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have a desk lamp with one of those bendable necks, so i just position it above the flap part


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I keep my kritter keeper next to a table lamp, not too bright that it annoys Rex, but I can still see him well.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I use desk lamps with max 40watt bulbs on mine. A little warmth, but it doesn't really affect the temp, nor will it heat the lid too much. I use seran wrap taped over the top with holes in it to keep in the humidity to help the labyrinth organ and 40w and under has no effect on it, melting wise.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Lee-Kritter-Light/dp/B0002APZNA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1319733599&sr=8-9

Lee makes a light specifically for the kritter keepers.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

ksage505 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Lee-Kritter-Light/dp/B0002APZNA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1319733599&sr=8-9
> 
> Lee makes a light specifically for the kritter keepers.


I never knew that, lol.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you have a Penn-Plax New World Habitat as your Kritter Keeper, you can get the New World ThermaLight that fits onto the clear plastic flap. But from the looks of it, your kritter keeper is not a Penn-Plax. In that case, this might be your best bet. I've looked at it in the store and as near as I can tell, you stick this light on the tank wall INSIDE the tank. It won't be super bright but it does come in a variety of colors so you can get more than one. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753104

If you google Marina Micro LED lights, you can find some images of how it's used in the tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't know Lee's made led lights!! I just have a desk lamp propped up on bamboo stairs (they're actually floor samples) and I bed the light straight down over the water. The KK cover, being all holey as it is, diverts and blocks a lot of the light so it is not too bright. The bulb I have is 60W and while it warms the top of the KK it doesn't change the water too much if at all.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooo, a critter keeper light? I will look into one of those. 

Can you buy one from a petstore or are they only online?


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have no idea, I just saw it online. You could probably just call your local petstores and ask if they have it. Maybe even try walmart, I know my walmart has kritter keepers with the rest of the fish aquariums.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm using a clip on lamp. : You know, the type you see sold for dorms? The lid diesn't fit on completely with the lamp there, so I bought some needle art canvases and cut it to the size of the top of the tank so the fish can't jump out.


----------

